# RIP Adolfo Suárez, 'Father of Spanish Democracy'



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RIP Adolfo Suárez, 'Father of Spanish Democracy'



> Adolfo Suárez, Spain’s first prime minister following the Franco dictatorship, the man who spearheaded a rocky but successful transition to democracy by legalizing the outlawed Socialist and Communist parties and the labor unions, died today after a long battle with Alzheimer’s. He was 81.


Adolfo Suárez, father of Spanish democracy, dies at age 81 | In English | EL PAÃ�S


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

He was a good president. far better than this garbage that are in the government now.


----------



## andoba (Jan 12, 2014)

Former president of the Fascist National Movement and one of the compositors of the biggest lie this country has seen in many years. Thank you and your buddies, for destroying the future of a country! Rest in peace now that you can, as many of the people who weren't of your liking haven't got the chance to do so.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

andoba said:


> Former president of the Fascist National Movement and one of the compositors of the biggest lie this country has seen in many years. Thank you and your buddies, for destroying the future of a country! Rest in peace now that you can, as many of the people who weren't of your liking haven't got the chance to do so.


Your opinion is very different from the opinion I've heard many others express. 
What makes you claim Suarez "destroyed the future of a country"? Why do you call it "the biggest lie"? I'm interested in hearing what you have to say.



EDIT: I see now that Suárez was the Secretary General/Minister of the Movimiento Nacional (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ministro_secretario_general_del_Movimiento) under Carlos Arias Navarro.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

andoba said:


> Former president of the Fascist National Movement and one of the compositors of the biggest lie this country has seen in many years. Thank you and your buddies, for destroying the future of a country! Rest in peace now that you can, as many of the people who weren't of your liking haven't got the chance to do so.


I'm glad you've raised this.
With his Falange and Opus Dei connections, he was very much part of the old guard. Yet, he did push through measures that allowed (for example) the Socialists to stand for Parliament. In a sense he was a little like Gorbachev. I'm not sure that he could have done better at that time. 
But yes, various reforms were put in place, yet the people in charge made sure they held onto power.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

webmarcos said:


> I'm glad you've raised this.
> With his Falange and Opus Dei connections, he was very much part of the old guard. Yet, he did push through measures that allowed (for example) the Socialists to stand for Parliament. In a sense he was a little like Gorbachev. I'm not sure that he could have done better at that time.
> But yes, various reforms were put in place, yet the people in charge made sure they held onto power.


Yes I think Suárez achieved more from being a member of Franco´s party and therefore able to assume power, influence the move to democracy, and legalise the leftist parties, rather than being a member of an illegal socialist party sat in Paris or wherever, and having no influence whatsoever. Of course the real influence in the move to democracy probably came from outside Spain anyway, but it took guts from Suárez to push things through and stand up to the nutters in the Spanish military.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

I had heard about his death, but I knew nothing about him. I was in a local bar at 10.30am this morning. There were a lot of people in there for coffee and tostadas. The report of his death was on this huge TV screen, but the only person watching was me!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Chopera said:


> Yes I think Suárez achieved more from being a member of Franco´s party and therefore able to assume power, influence the move to democracy, and legalise the leftist parties, rather than being a member of an illegal socialist party sat in Paris or wherever, and having no influence whatsoever. Of course the real influence in the move to democracy probably came from outside Spain anyway, but it took guts from Suárez to push things through and stand up to the nutters in the Spanish military.


The post-transition PSOE was apparently rebuilt by a group of people from my town, which is why Alcalá de los Gazules is known as the_ cuña de socialismo_. I swear we did not know that when we bought a house here! 

But the locals appear to be more upset by Real Madrid losing to Barça in last night's clásico than by Suarez's demise.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Your opinion is very different from the opinion I've heard many others express.
> What makes you claim Suarez "destroyed the future of a country"? Why do you call it "the biggest lie"? I'm interested in hearing what you have to say.
> 
> 
> ...


He was forced to resign in 1980. He seems to have been regarded in a bit of a Jekyll and Hyde fashion, but, as he was the president that led the nation towards democracy he will always be seen in a more favourable light than in a shadow. Andoba's view has been hinted at all through the day with comments like "and despite past differences, so and so has come to the chapel of rest to say goodbye to Suarez". 
Whatever, he was certainly one of the most important people in Spain's recent history, but I think the main message is that everyone has skeletons in the cupboard.
It's certainly big news in Madrid


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> He was forced to resign in 1980. He seems to have been regarded in a bit of a Jekyll and Hyde fashion, but, as he was the president that led the nation towards democracy he will always be seen in a more favourable light than in a shadow. Andoba's view has been hinted at all through the day with comments like "and despite past differences, so and so has come to the chapel of rest to say goodbye to Suarez".
> Whatever, he was certainly one of the most important people in Spain's recent history, but I think the main message is that everyone has skeletons in the cupboard.
> *It's certainly big news in Madrid*


Which bit, his death or the skeletons in the closet? 
His death is big news in Cantabria too. It's been a bit overshadowed in Bilbao by Azkuna's death. Cantabria will be holding a funeral for Suárez at some point this week. 

Now, Azkuna was quite the politician.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Which bit, his death or the skeletons in the closet?
> His death is big news in Cantabria too. It's been a bit overshadowed in Bilbao by Azkuna's death. Cantabria will be holding a funeral for Suárez at some point this week.
> 
> Now, Azkuna was quite the politician.


Hahaha, yes, I left that hanging there, didn't I??
Well there was a 4 hour queue to go and see the body/ go to say goodbye or whatever the correct terminology is and everbody and his dog polically speaking has been from the king, Jordi Pujol, Artur Mas, Aznar, Zapatero and Felipe Gonzalez... And nobody has dared to say anything negative, but there have been comments about how he was treated in the past and how now is not the time to drag up the past. I don't know very much about it except what I hear on the telly and radio.
The Prince was in Bilbao for Azkuna's funeral!


----------

